# OOOopps Part 2



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey you guys should all sit down and smoke from the peace eace: pipe and heres why I think so -

you main three protagonists (dudes) are all good contributors and ive always had great pleasure in reading your posts.

Sadly with the written word not all that is intended in the communication comes across very well - so some of the humanity of the post can be lost.

The mods are human and try to do their best - they are trying to work with a forum of 5000 people - did the Roman Senate have as many sane members !!!

OK maybe there are some grey areas sometimes in the regulations and even the understanding and interpretation ??

Maybe there are some heated words said sometimes.....

But this isnt life or death - its a fricken fishing forum - If you've felt slighted ignore the comment if you can - one person doesnt make up the whole forum..., so I dont think you should bale from the forum on one persons response ( Mod or not ).

The main Mod in question has a viewpoint that is often very informed and in the heat of the moment I have often seen him deliver with a great deal of clarity.................

Its no good I think picking personal fights on here................... I think one has to treat the mods that their word is final and walk away in peace.......

Yackass has always been very generous in sharing his love for the sport and I also believe has been pretty much upfront with his commercial involvements...

So for all of those involved I think you should all just sit back and chill for a moment - think what you have as a whole community as opposed to what you dont have amongst three slighted parties.


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Spot on Woppie - I read last nights little doozy and am certainly glad I didn't get involved


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dick , very well said and i totally agree, this is only a forum where we exchange ideas and correspond with each other and generally have a fun time , its not the lower house of the federal government. If you feel insulted Pm the guy and ask "why he insulted you ", you may find he had a good reason, but at least it will give both of you a chance to "COMMUNICATE ".I phoned Kraley this morning as i was concerned he may leave this forum and i would personally hate that to happen as his contributions on the whole are normally humourous and informative . I know there are a lot of members on here that Kraley has helped with personal computer problems or fishing problems and he has been selfless in his time he gives to the forum ,invaluable . His expertise with computer software and computers in general is amazing , so i would ask all concerned to cool off and have a break for a few days . I would also like to take this opportunity to publicly thank Ken for all the work he has done here on our behalf and very seriously ask you Ken to stay with us in whatever capacity that pleases you , this post may not please some of us , but there the bare facts of it and we really do need people like Kraley on here .


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> and we really do need people like Kraley on here .


 i'd like to go one better and nominate Krales for AKKF president  Keep up the good work Kraley 8)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

yes well said boys,
kraley has certainly helped me with many technical problems
i realize that in my case its a very fine line between being a smart ass and just being a plain old ass.

my wife read my recent altercation and told me i had been a bad bad boy and was in for a spanking.
now i cant sit on that damn hobie seat.

bazz has been particularly good in trying to put out fires . i am hopeful he can lend me some nubiles as my mate mick has sentenced me to further punishment and mick has bloody hard hands









cheers pete


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Don't go Ken. :? :? :?

You can be as prickly as f**k and can't spell "ass", but you're part of the furniture.

....not sure what bit....probably the sixties acid green chrome laminex by the door, but certainly not the pouffe!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Pete , Mick certainly looks like a jovial giant , ummm regarding the nubiles i have 3 that are in need of councilling as they are refusing to put cloths back on after their shifts , i could perhaps send them up north for a short time , but i would be needing them back directly as there my best forum readers and there is surley a lot to read now . I may send the spanking nubile up if its a spanking you really need , but please dont let her do that naked native dance she does in front of anyone as it can cause madness in males up to 98 years old , and that cant be healthy . :shock:   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes my post was meant hopefully as a peace pipe to all three parties as I value their contribution to this forum equally...........puff puff pass pass as Snoop Dawg would say !!!


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

redman said:


> Spot on Woppie - I read last nights little doozy and am certainly glad I didn't get involved


So did i ,i hid behind the cupboard it was scary stuff,,me and the dog just snuck out this morning to see if the coast is clear :shock: , Grinners wife and spanking sounds very interesting though 8)


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

They're all valued members in their own different ways and each brings a different perspective to the Forum. And without Kraley there would be no-one to exchange humorous Barbs with which is always a fun way to start the day   :lol:


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

hope someone gets the magic wand out and we all wake up tomorrow and put it all behind us.As to who is right and who is wrong we dont need members leaving the AKFF over a argument.We are all here to share and go fishing .

wayne


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

> Folks, let's not forget the contributions Josh & Carl have made to the forum.


No!!! Love the Josh, love the Carl!!!


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Well it appears that we may lose Kraley from the moderators and quite possibly from the users of this forum. I personally think this loss will be detrimental to the forum. I have personally been on the receiving end of Ken's exceptional debating skills in the past and know how frustrating it can be to be knocked down and generally ridiculed by his superior intelligence and his gist of cutting to the point of a matter and making me realise what a wanker I was being at the time.

What we all have to remember is that the moderators are users of the forum, just like the rest of us, only ones who give up huge amounts of their free time they could be otherwise spending with their love ones or doing their own shit in order to keep the forum running smoothly and to provide a place where new users can ask their questions without the bullshit hype from commercial users. Since I inherited this forum from the guy that started it all many years ago, my only stipulation on how it was run was to ensure we are non commercial and can say what we want without a commercial sponsor censoring our right of free speech by making negative feedback about their products taboo.

Sometimes the mods have to make unpopular or what seems to be unfair decisions in order to maintain this non commercial culture of ours. I can assure you all that much debate goes on behind the scenes between all of the mods and I in order to find what we think is a happy medium for all of the users, not just the vocal minority. The thing to remember is that the mods are just users like the rest of us and should have the ability to remove their moderator caps and debate their viewpoint just like any other users of the forum.

I think this is a good time for us all to revisit the acceptable use policy of the forum and also to think and re-read a post in a controversial thread before clicking on the submit button. Please have a think for a moment before starting a thread which may be controversial. We are all entitled to our own opinions and shouldn't have anyone's opinions forced upon us. The other thing to remember is that we are a kayak fishing forum not a what is wrong with society forum. I am saying this, not as the administrator of the forum but as one of the thousands of users who have benefited from the knowledge, helpfulness and eagerness to share ideas and stories of what went wrong of this forum.

Scott


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Very well said Scott,

If someone who loves the forum as much as Ken does particulars absence then the bigger man amongst us all has well and truely spoken. Love him or hate him Kraley will be sorely missed if he does indeed decide to take a break, I hope for all of our sakes he returns asap if he does leave. Admin / Mod / member or not, Ken helped take us all into future territory and develop an understanding on what site maintanence is required to help run Australia's premier Kayak Fishing Forum. Behind the scenes he dedicated huge amounts of effort with Red, some of which will hopefully be very evident shortly.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

omg :shock: holy crap guys what did i miss?
please don't tell me kraley is going to go, he is a great member of the forum and his knowledge base is amazing. it will be a dark day for the forum.
can sombody please give me an outline or explenation for what happened that night, i would hate to see one of my favourite forum members go and have no idea why 

regards,
patrick


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Personally i have fished with Ken many times, and although he keeps steeling my fish 8) i have always enjoyed his company on the water. Hopefully you choose to stay Ken it wouldn't be the same without you.

Cheers Dave


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Guys , theres always the old PM trick , as i strongly doubt that Ken is reading the forum at the moment , and i cant say i blame him ,i dont for a moment suggest that we innundate him with Pms , but i would suggest to you that a Pm occasionally with perhaps a question or a request for his advice may spur him into action again and with a bit of luck encourage him to post . Its my sincere wish that he does, and i will be doing anything that i personally can to encourage him to stay . He would be a great loss, and , once again , i dont expect or ask that everyone agree with me .


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

very true that we are a diverse group, long live the differences.
if the forum just degenerates into a polite conversation and endless posts on sx40 colours , i feel it will have lost something.
it may certainly lose some colourful characters, you ll just be left with colorful lures.
we were all brought up in different ways.
as a child , i can still remember an uncle falling asleep drunk in a chair at a christmas barbie and another uncle carefully stacking newspaper under his chair and setting it alight. controversial yes, insensitive yes, memorable yes.

mum fell off the back of dads bike and was laid up with a fractured pelvis. 
he kept putting on tapes of motorcycle races and she couldnt get up to turn em off.

result of all this emotional abuse, one thick hide.but genuine love of life.

wife says i am addicted to this sort of nonsense. she says should try weaning myself off by using alcohol and drugs like normal people, 
kraley certainly wasnt normal so to speak , he seemed to have fairly strong opinions on everything. great stuff, bring it on.
more of it.

if its all amongt friends and everyone kisses and makes up , its just another bonding experience.

the two uncles punched it out and then got back to the grog as great mates. i think that it did scar me a bit as i gave up the grog in my 20s because it always led to over exuberance.

cheers boys pete


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

My two cents.

Things are bound to get out of hand over stupid things purely because of the nature of communicating via type. Peoples attitutes change when they are not dealing with a human face, and much of what we are tying to communicate is lost through type. Try communicating sarcasm using only words.

Because we are not directly dealing with a human being and therefore have very little consequence from what we say, people heckles are raised all to easily. And heckles may be raised also from misunderstandings. It's very difficult to know a persons motives by dealing with them directly, but I have seen people presuming to know in this medium since the dawn of forums. I try to see those presumtions as a reflection on the beholder and try not to take them personally. For example someone presuming you are lying doesn't necessarily mean you sound untrustworthy, it may mean the person has trust issues.

Either way these things will happen untill the end of time in whatever medium it may be. Conflict resolution is the more realistic option to maintaining the peace. A couple of things I have learned along the way are:

- Recognise ASAP when an argument is unresolveable and be the first to take action to stop it.
- Never bring up past arguments.
- Dont ever expect anyone to see things exactly as you do.
- Try your best to see things from the others point of view.
- Respect their opinion.
- Keep it civil.
- Don't see it as a contest.
- Leave your anger at the door.
- Leave your ego at the front gate.

Having said all that I am happy to see that most of these points are usually followed in this forum, particularly the keeping it civil part. I have a lot of respect for that.

And lets not forget who the enemy is - those f***ing stinkboaters :twisted: :lol:


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Agree that we be should be moderate in tone, but I would still like to know what happened to Astro's AI!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

StevenM said:


> Put simply Zip. A pissing comp
> 
> I still cant believe this is still going on in part 2, now a popularity contest.
> 
> Australia's Premier Kayak Fishing Site. Is that what you want. Then lets get back to business.


have to agree totally with this one, i accept responsibility for posting an inappropriate link. as for the fiasco that followed...well what can i say...it was a pissing comp and thats all. i acknowledge that ken has very helpful for the forum and members and will be missed if he stays away.

as for a popularity contest: i learnt along time ago i can't make all the people happy all time and live with that quite happily thank you very much.

so can we now get back to what we do best???


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Sure can, starting from ... Now!


----------

